# FF To a good home



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well we have no idea what kind of Cichlid this is.








We bought it last year and was told we where getting a Blue Diamond Flowerhorn but this guy came instead, he is just as aggressive as a flowerhorn. We kept him for a while but now I gotta get rid of him in order to make room for more Catfish. 
So FREE to anyone that can house this monster 7-8 inch beast. (Currently in 75g so + is better)
I will be making a few trips to Burnaby this weekend so I can drop him off, give me a shout ASAP


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

pm sent!!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Not to derail, but cana nybody ID this guy? I have never seen any Cichlid that looks like this before.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it looks like a tipapia


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

At first glance I thought so too...but it has certain "cichlidy" features, I don't know @[email protected] sorry to derail.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> it looks like a tipapia


agreed, it looks like a tilapia


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> At first glance I thought so too...but it has certain "cichlidy" features, I don't know @[email protected] sorry to derail.


tilapia is a type of cichlid.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

yes it does..but how come the tilipia buttikoferi i have has different colour and stripes , like the one below:

Zebra Tilapia (Tilapia buttikoferi)


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

with a bit of green terror


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

well whatever it is it is nice looking and im prolly making a trip around maple ridge tommorow..so i can take a look at those jags and grab this cichlid.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

charles said:


> tilapia is a type of cichlid.


Well I made a stupid comment...Learn something new everyday.


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes it is Tilapia for sure.
Yes it is a cichlid also.
Yes it is a boy.
Believe me i know them well.
Cheers.

vdt


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Well I made a stupid comment...Learn something new everyday.


I hope I did not comment in an offensive way. I was just pointing out the information hopefully someone will take his fish so he can come get mine


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh no, no worries about it Charles, I've never thought Tilipia were cichlids, I knew Buttikoferi was but never put two and two together 

It looks like this guy has a buyer, that was pretty fast


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

yep  I just hope it will be good with a baby oscar even though I have read that they make good tankmates with oscars, my other tilipia buttikoferi just loves my oscar he will follow him around everywhere, but no aggression between them.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a Blue tilapia (Oreochromis aureus)


----------

